# Orchid bark



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi can anyone recomend where i can get orchid bark delivered from im currently paying £12 for 20 liters.


Cheers .


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Asda. £3 for a big bag. needs washing before hand, but works a treat, also has some small branches, so is nice to look at.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

I got 70l off ebay for £16 plus £9 postage


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

www.camzoo.co.uk - Camzoo Orchid Bark Fine Grade (70 Litres) i use this, its a huge bag and looks nice in the vivs too.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Royal Boa said:


> www.camzoo.co.uk - Camzoo Orchid Bark Fine Grade (70 Litres) i use this, its a huge bag and looks nice in the vivs too.


Found it at Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK it £25.24 inc P+P for 75 litres dont know about the quality but 25p more and there an extra 5 litres


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

we can supply 70L for £20 including postage :smile:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Asda. £3 for a big bag. needs washing before hand, but works a treat, also has some small branches, so is nice to look at.


Oh, its orchid is it? Do you mind me asking how you found out - I was really tempted to buy some a few weeks back, but couldnt find out what wood it had come from


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> we can supply 70L for £20 including postage :smile:


Wow, good deal! Might have to order some when I have cash


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Found it even cheaper now .If you have a batleys near you and can become a card holder you can get dog food, cat food ect ect really cheap orchid bark is about £3.49 for 20L ive just paid £12.00 they supply pet shops so it all cash and carry prices. not sure though how how you get a batleys card my dad as one so i use his.there are 19 stores nation wide
Birmingham
Bradford
Cardiff
Cleveland
Coventry
Doncaster
Edinburgh
Exeter
Fareham
Glasgow
Huddersfield
Leeds
Liverpool
Manchester
Newcastle
Nottingham
Preston
Sheffield
Swindon


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

what does this stuff look like?


----------



## Corn-Znake-Neil (May 17, 2009)

it looks like orchids


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

ORCHID BARK & COMPOST :: Orchid Sundries :: Easy Orchids


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

is getting orchid bark for gardening safe for snakes?


----------

